# Rottweiler Puppy



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

This is ickle Darcy, returned to us a couple of weeks ago due to owner needing a major operation and being unable to recuparate properly and lookafter a young pup. Darcy is a little sweetie, well-socialised and currently attending classes and working towards her Bronze Good Citizens Award. Although she was not sold to a Show home, I would feel happy to have her go to a Show (or pet!) home, as she is turning out really quite nice, although a good home is paramount and more important. Please contact me for more details etc.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What a little stunner! She'll get snapped up in no time!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Argent said:


> What a little stunner! She'll get snapped up in no time!


I ruddy well hope so, coz apart from the fact I is falling in lurve with her, I have her auntie and uncle coming back in 2 days and my house is going to be overflowing!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

she is a lil sweetheart and doing well at her puppy class, I wish I could keep her but I can't long term as I don't have the room :cryin:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

:O so cute it hurts! x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Perfect friend for Willow I think,


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I ruddy well hope so, coz apart from the fact I is falling in lurve with her, I have her auntie and uncle coming back in 2 days and my house is going to be overflowing!!


I think I'm falling in love with her too...if only I had this animal care job already, betcha the vets would let me bring her in with me  that face is just irresistible


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh no..........................I want I want I want I want......... what a gorgeous baby. xxx


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Heh, those ears are lovely and those big happy eyes.. What a beaut! i hope she finds somewhere amazing to live x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just showed to her to hubby and told him if we ever got one you are the place to go to  

He just raised an eyebrow 

If it were a few years dowwn the line i would be very very tempted. I know OH loves them as a breed and actually i think he has the right sort of personality to own one (more so than me actually because he is more laid back than i am) He just needs more time on his hands


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

She is gorgeous....and a bit like Rainy,,,,in a few years time,,,might have been in a position to have a wee (or big) friend for Lily!

She is stunning and will have a super forever home soon....or do your eckon you will keep her?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> She is gorgeous....and a bit like Rainy,,,,in a few years time,,,might have been in a position to have a wee (or big) friend for Lily!
> 
> She is stunning and will have a super forever home soon....or do your eckon you will keep her?


Frustrating isnt it when you see things like this and you just cant


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Frustrating isnt it when you see things like this and you just cant


It is lol I do think you seem very broody Rainy,,,,won't be long before you have a new addition !!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Can I have her please? I'll swap you for a 12 week old Boxer


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw she is a beautie, would love to have her


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> It is lol I do think you seem very broody Rainy,,,,won't be long before you have a new addition !!!


I go through these phases of Broodiness but just keep telling mysellf how busy i am and it goes away  I think if i did a normal job i would add a 2nd dog in a heartbeat but its tricky with my job because of all the risk assesments i have to do and in all honesty at the moment my Risk Assesment sais "No" :frown2:

If hubby was a bit more up for it there is no reason why he couldnt take a dog to work but the meanie sais "No" :frown2:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you have a risk assessment for each dog or just pets in general?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Do you have a risk assessment for each dog or just pets in general?


I only have the one dog at the moment but if i added another dog i would have to re risk assess if that makes sense. It's more about the logistics of walking for me at the moment because one of the kids i have is what i call a "Happy Wanderer" so when we are out i have to watch her like a hawk so cant have my attention focussed elsewhere and adding another dog would be something else to distract me.

I dont have risk assesments for the hamster or stickies (other than handwashing)


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Bah...i have to wait for a good portion of my OH's family to die before i'm allowed a rottie(his cousin was killed by 2 rotties)  otherwise i would have offered to take her as rotties are one of my favourite breeds  I honestly think there is no cuter puppy breed wise than a rottie, they look so smooshy and like wee bears


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im looking to get a puppy. how old is darcy? i have a 2 1/2 year old and 3 cats. would she be ok with them?. i also live in newcastle under lyme. would this be a problem?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww, have just been about to post, darcy found her new forever home this weekend. She went off on saturday evening to live with her new family and has settled in really well. 

I should also thank Ditsy and her family, as they have helped so much with this litter, and a extra big thanks for taking on the looking after of Darcy. We will always be grateful, and thankful to have such special friends. XXxx


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

are you still looking for a home?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

wyntersmum said:


> are you still looking for a home?


No, the puppy has been sold.


----------

